# TableTop fan into animatronic! 2.0



## a.alderson1014 (Jun 27, 2010)

Okay, so I posted the Biohazard Bucky, but we're going to use one more fan animatronic in our maze.

It's going to have a clown mask on it and go into the same themed room where my wife will be the main scare actor...

Anyways, the fan is going into this Jack-in-the-Box.


----------

